# iam looking for a pin board



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam looking for a cork pin board to use on top of my pen at the supreme, the sort iam after is the 3 part folding type, ive looked absolutly everywhere and so far had no look at all.

If anyone knows where i can get one or has a spare one they would like to sell that would be great,
thanks jenx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive tried everywhere, i can find allsorts but no free standing ones


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

have you tried WH Smith


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Jen, we made ours. Get 1 large board, and 2 smaller ones, then hubby put tiny hinges on. It's great and fits nicely on top of my pens*


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

thats a good idea a cork tile from B&Q and a bit of wood:smile5:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Jen, we made ours. Get 1 large board, and 2 smaller ones, then hubby put tiny hinges on. It's great and fits nicely on top of my pens*


Good idea. ill have another look tommorow, can you remember what size you used?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

JEN im sure TESCO STORES sell a few different sizes you may get them there and as SELK says get some small brass hinges and a man with a screwdriver lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, lol Jen, sorry. I just picked what I thought would fit best on top of the pen.*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks quite impressive Selks! A nice display.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't think you can get them already hinged - you have to buy 2 or 3 and add the hinges yourself which is what I did (or rather my other half did)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

JEN i just measured one we made like Selks and you need 1 board 60 x 40cm and 2 boards 30 x 40 cm hope this helps you hon


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> JEN i just measured one we made like Selks and you need 1 board 60 x 40cm and 2 boards 30 x 40 cm hope this helps you hon


Thanks chris thats a big help, ill be putting my diy head on tommorow, lol:laugh:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Look forward to seeing your master piece at the show :thumbup1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Look forward to seeing your master piece at the show :thumbup1:


I wouldnt go so far to being a masterpiece, more like an organised mess probably


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol....:laugh::laugh:

more than my cats will have though, mine ain't having anything....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> lol....:laugh::laugh:
> 
> more than my cats will have though, mine ain't having anything....


Are you puting up curtains


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes. sorry i mean't on top of the cage


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> yes. sorry i mean't on top of the cage


I was gonna say, it would look very bare with nothing


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

the theme is magic, i could say the drapes are invisible and some magician turned them that way :crazy:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> the theme is magic, i could say the drapes are invisible and some magician turned them that way :crazy:


Pmslut::001_tt2::idea::crazy::laugh:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

cool, loving the smiley reaction that one got :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

